# ICM, ICD Remote device schedule



## HEMINGWAYT (Dec 19, 2012)

Can anyone share their schedule for billing ICM (93297/93299) and ICD (93295/93296) remote checks? 93297/93299 are 30 day codes and 93295/93296 are 90 day codes but Medicare will only process for the 31st and 91st day.  Also, 93299 bundles into 93295 and 93296. Thank you in advance.


----------

